
Anki and Programming - ttymed
https://medium.com/@ru.lai/anki-and-programming-ca8680fab2ae
======
hux_
I didn't know you could add articles on the web to an anki deck. Is this done
manually? Offline accessible? Anyone know? Good idea imho.

~~~
ttymed
I just use copy paste. A type of makeshift incremental reading with some
custom intervals set on top of the original 4 that come with the SM-2
algorithm.

It seems to work because if you really don't understand something or find it
boring, you can remove a paragraph, turn that into a card if it is valuable,
and if not just keep reading or know that the article will be back.

It is offline accessible for sure. And you can sync to any of your devices.

~~~
hux_
Interesting usage. Haven't played around with creating custom decks much.
Looks like I should. Thanks will try it out.

